# Right time to do this!



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi

Ok so I need to lose weight.

It's simple, it's important.... so why is it so hard!!!!!

I've done it before, I lost 4 1/2 stone doing Slimming World about 5 years, but then put it all back on an more .

My Dr and DN think I should be able to manage my diabetes with diet alone, I had a terrible 1st appointment with my DN which left me with more questions than answer (thank heaven I found this place!) I can be really hard on myself , and as I type I'm beating myself up about the piece of Children in Need chocolate cake I had which has caused my BG to be high all afternoon. I'm thinking that following the Slimming World red day would perhaps be best for me (I know several people here have suggested it) I just need to find the motivation.

I'm seeing one of my closest friends for dinner tonight (she's doing omelete and salad) when I found out they thought I had Diabetes she promised to follow any 'special diet' I might had to do, so I have her support, but I feel that some people don't understand which makes it so much harder. Mum is diabetic, but in denial, Other-half could do with losing a fair amount of weight, but doesn't see the point (seriously he ate cake in front of me 2 days after I was diagnosed!) and I am caught in the middle. They are both supporting me, but not in the way I really need.

If no-one minds I might use this thread as my 'sound off' place, for when I'm having a good/bad day. 

Does anyone have any tips for getting motivated? I know it's a personal thing, but I feel like I am clutching at straws. 

Right I don't want this to be a miserable start to my weight loss jounrey, so here's to getting healthy and slim along the way! 

Lucy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> If no-one minds I might use this thread as my 'sound off' place, for when I'm having a good/bad day.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for getting motivated? I know it's a personal thing, but I feel like I am clutching at straws.
> 
> ...



Good luck Lucy!  Of course you can write here to tell us about the ups and downs - you'll get lots of support from people who know just what it is like! It's a shame your mum and hubby are supporting you only in words and not deeds as well,  but your friend sounds like a gem, so hopefully she will be able to give you the 'real life' hugs/kick up the pants when you need it 

I don't personally have any good tips, but I'm sure those who have been down this road will help you out


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Lucy, I'll be there for you!  I have loads of experience with SW.  I'm currently at 'target' after losing 6 stone to get me down to a size 14, but I'm trying to get under target now - and I'm finding it tough, having been in maintenance mode since June.  

Best tip is join a group and stay for the talky bit every week without fail.  The support is amazing, and I've kept going even after reaching target.  If I had tried to go it alone, I KNOW at least some of the weight would have crept back on (just like it did a few years ago, when I lost 5 stone and let half of it sneak back on).  I currently don't have to pay, but as soon as I manage two consecutive weeks under target, I'll be getting a 12-week countdown.


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 18, 2013)

Morning,

Well today's the day, no more messing around. 

I had a weekend of enjoying good food (and probably a few higher than they should be BG levels ) but I'm clear of weekend visitors and a friends engagement party.... there was Cake!!!  I'm coming down with a cold and feel rather chesty (I'm Asthmatic so get loads of chest infections) so heathly eating is the way forward, full of loads of lovely vitamins.

So this morning I've had some lovely scrambled egg on toast, probably either salad or soup for lunch and I'll be settling down to my Mum's most amazing stew later! Yum!!

Thanks Leelee, groups are hard to get to for me because of the time I finish work, but I know I can do it if I am really strong. I had a good chat with the other half on Saturday and I think he's realised the amount of support I need.... I think it helped that I burst into tears  he's even suggested going swimming and doing exercise (this is a break through!) Mum is slowly coming around as well, so fingers crossed they'll be nice and supportive. 

One quick question though... how do you deal with day trips? I'm off to the Motorcycle show at the NEC on monday and I can't imagine the food's going to be healthy! Packed lunch or packed snacks maybe? For some reason I seem to have forgotten how I dealt with this when I lost weight last time lol.


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 18, 2013)

*Break through?*

I think I may have had a break through....

Just been the the supermarket to pick up salad stuff for lunches in the week. I had a tuna bagette in my basket and put it back.

Currently snacking on a salad with bbq chicken.

#feeling virtuous!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> I think I may have had a break through....
> 
> Just been the the supermarket to pick up salad stuff for lunches in the week. I had a tuna bagette in my basket and put it back.
> 
> ...



And so you should! Well done! 

On days out I always take sandwiches I have prepared myself at home. That way I know exactly what is in them, and it is also much cheaper than buying stuff from shops or venues! Also gives you a fall back if the food on offer is poor or non-existent 

Good luck!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks.

Packed lunch it'll be then 

I still need to work on the snack aspect of the day, I've ended up having a few rich tea type biscuits as I was getting hungry and had run out of fruit 

I have to admit eating healthy does make me feel more awake, which has to be a good thing!

Job for this evening is digging out the red day book I have from Slimming World and try to remember what I did when I followed it last time. I always loved the green days, but lost far more weight following the red days, I just need to think about it a bit more.... be creative.


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 18, 2013)

I've decided to go bread-free for my lunches this week (although I only ever had 2 slices from a small loaf anyway).  

I bought a pack of chicken drumsticks, took the skin off coated them with Sainsbury's garlic/chilli/black pepper seasoning.  Roasted in a roasting bag to keep them moist.  Yum!  I had two of them with sticks of raw carrot and cucumber.


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 19, 2013)

Sounds good to me!

So far today has been good.

Eggs with 1 slice of toast
yogurt
Mug of Hot chocolate (probably not good, but I needed it!)

Lunch will be ham salad.

Any idea's on homemade bread? Is this as bad as shop bought stuff? We have a bread maker so can pretty much put in what I want to, and there is nothing better than warm freshly baked bread!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2013)

We've had some threads about home made bread in the past - here's an example, but you might want to ask the question again in case anyone has come up with some new ideas! 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=26440

I don't make my own bread, but find that Burgen Soya and Linseed bread is very good (it's a bit of a forum favourite!). Because it contains soya flour it is lower carb than most bread, plus the seeds lower the GI


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 19, 2013)

Will do, 

I might have a play this weekend and see what I come up with. I might give that loaf a go, sounds lovely!

I have to admit I do like bread, but I've been really good and cut it right back


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 19, 2013)

Remember that if you're following SW properly, it's got to be wholemeal all the way, and take care with portion size.  I'd find that bit utterly impossible with a breadmaker - one temptation too far!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Remember that if you're following SW properly, it's got to be wholemeal all the way, and take care with portion size.  I'd find that bit utterly impossible with a breadmaker - one temptation too far!



No Worries there I have a fantastic book which has loads of yummy recipes  I will of course weight and be very careful cutting it!

I still need to find the books... they aren't were I thought they were


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2013)

How are things going Miss Doodle?


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 27, 2013)

Ummm not fantastic 

I've had a big session of not dealing with the big D very well and as I comfort eat, it's all gone a bit wrong. 

And I went to the Motorcycle show at the NEC on Monday which really didn't help in the food front.... we got home so late my BG was about 3, so we shoved some breaded chicken in the oven which I had with some beans (speed cooking!) and my BG ended up at 13.5  about an hour and a half later.

Finally heard back from the Practice manager at my GP surgery and I have an appointment to see my Dr tomorrow evening, so I'm currently trying to come up with a list of questions to ask/topics to cover, like apparently there could now be medication I can't take i.e. some cold and flu tablets.  

Although so far today hasn't been that bad, had eggs on a slice of toast for breakfast. But I am still at that stage of wanting everything I shouldn't have... but have been chocolate free for about a week now... and have realised that ice cream is bad even a very small amount 

I'm just feeling very fed up, but I know that it'll eventually get better.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2013)

Aw, chin up, things will feel much better once you star feeling the benefits of your new regime  And a week without chocolate is an achievement not to be sniffed at. We all have times when the circumstances force a less than ideal response, as with your chicken and beans, but it's not every day and will have little impact in the scheme of things, plus you have learned something. Experience and knowledge will grow and tastes will change - just hang on in there!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, 

I'm sure I will, I just need to get to that stage 

I feel really run down at the moment which isn't helping either. Fingers crossed the appointment is better than the one with the nurse!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 27, 2013)

Quick questions... what qualifies as a high reading after eating?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Quick questions... what qualifies as a high reading after eating?



It's all relative, especially when you are fairly new to things. Ideally, you want to aim for a level that doesn't climb more than around 2.5 mmol/l above your pre-meal level after an hour or two, I would say.


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It's all relative, especially when you are fairly new to things. Ideally, you want to aim for a level that doesn't climb more than around 2.5 mmol/l above your pre-meal level after an hour or two, I would say.



Hmmm right all I have to say then is


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Hmmm right all I have to say then is



Hehe! I did say 'ideally', and it can take time to reach that level of confidence  and experience in the food you are choosing. Even then it can throw a wobbler sometimes. Don't be overwhelmed or put off by what may seem an impossible task, stick with it and it will come


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 27, 2013)

it's just seems like a never ending battle at the moment. 

I know I will get there, I just dislike the fact I'm not there yet! somehow I feel like I'm failing myself.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> it's just seems like a never ending battle at the moment.
> 
> I know I will get there, I just dislike the fact I'm not there yet! somehow I feel like I'm failing myself.



Nonsense! I know just how you feel - I think everyone has that sense of impatience and wanting to do all they can to get things right as soon as possible, but just take each day at a time. Baby steps


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok

Sticking with my postive note.....

Somehow I've managed to lose 3lbs  (not a clue how though )


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Ok
> 
> Sticking with my postive note.....
> 
> Somehow I've managed to lose 3lbs  (not a clue how though )



Fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Fantastic! Well done!



Thanks 

Well I certainly think the chat with the Dr's helped. 

We had a lovely home cooked curry on Friday night (I didn't have ice cream when Mr Doodle did ) We saw his Aunt and Uncle on saturday, and as he's also type 2 she cooked a lovely diabetic friendly meal and although I did have some cheesecake, I left more than half of the slice I'd been give as I didn't want or need it.

Yesterday wasn't bad either, I think I am slowly early that if I'm not hungry, stop eating. Don't just eat for the sake of it. 

Visiting a friend for dinner this evening, but she's a healthy cook anyway so not worried about that one!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2013)

Good news - you're doing really well


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 6, 2013)

Right, weigh in day....

Lost another pound this week, so 4 in total. Perhaps not at fast as I would like, but I am proud of it anyway .

I've been ok this week, could have been better. I was out of the office on Weds on a course which involved a buffet lunch... and bread overload  which unfortunately gave me the taste again. I've also been a bit lazy and not been taking my own lunch to work, so I need to get back into that as well.

I don't have any lunch for today, so do I go to the supermarket and pick up a packed of ham and a pre-done salad, or go to the lovely local cafe and have one of there made to order ones. 

Mr Doodle is going to cook a gammon joint (my favourite!) for dinner tonight, so, looking forward to a nice home cooked weekend!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 11, 2013)

I managed to sneak in a little mid-week weigh in....

Another lb off 

Slow and steady!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> I managed to sneak in a little mid-week weigh in....
> 
> Another lb off
> 
> Slow and steady!!



Excellent! Well done, and the best way to do it - consistently and sustainably


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 12, 2013)

Confession time....

We had our Christmas lunch yesterday... I felt sick at the end of it. Then I had dinner with a friend and we had Chocolate sponge with cream  I woke up at 1.30am this morning, feeling very very poorly.

I think it's been so long since I've had food that rich my stomach was not a happy bunny. Feeling very slugish today, very thirsty (drinking water like it's going out of fashion) I had a banging headache as well  not good....

Lesson learnt, rich food no longer agrees with me... or at least not in that amount!

Oh and I've been far to scared to test the BG levels today!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Lesson learnt, rich food no longer agrees with me... or at least not in that amount!
> 
> Oh and I've been far to scared to test the BG levels today!



I think it's a lesson many of us have learned, and I think it's actually a good thing as you will be reminded of how it made you feel and how it's not actually all it's made out to be. I used to make a big thing of 'ignoring' diabetes on either my birthday or Diagnosis Day (aka 'diaversary' ), but after the first couple of occasions I found myself putting things back on the shelf when I saw how unhealthy they were - I enjoyed the stuff that would agree better with my blood sugar levels far more! 

It's worth considering what you had, and thinking about what you might have picked out of it to treat yourself, and discarding the stuff that was just unnecessary 'padding' (or pudding! ))


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 16, 2013)

Another weekend done, not sure how 'good' I was (I'd forgotten my BG tester ) so anything could have happened.

I didn't feel like I was being particularly good, but that could have been to do with portion size, I cooked a massive stew on saturday, and tucked into a large amount of that for dinner.... but I guess meat and veggies aren't actually bad lol.

I put up the christmas tree, but would like to know why is it you only realise half of the lights don't work when you have struggles getting them on the tree for about 20 mins  so the Doodle household then had a mad dash to the local garden centre for lights and several other christmas related purchases. I also managed a far amount of housework, which hopefully worked off some of the food I'd eaten. 

Climbed up into the attic a couple of time (NOT my favourite place.... full of spiders and dust.) But I am now going to get back into it and put the weekend behind me. Need to put Mum's tree up this week as well.

So all in all a busy, but mixed weekend. Onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh and I discovered 90% coca chocolate this weekend!


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 16, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Oh and I discovered 90% coca chocolate this weekend!


Love the typo... or do they really sell chocolate with coca???


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Love the typo... or do they really sell chocolate with coca???



Hehe 

Just making sure you were paying attention  apparently the Lindt one has cocoa in it... But I'm sure there would be a market for it!


----------



## 2131tom (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

Glad to see you're hanging on in with the diet.  I'm on the same journey, having started in early November with an awful lot of weight to shed.

Like you, I quickly found I was paying heavily for my 'slip-ups' and I'd feel pretty rough for 2-3 days if I had bread, cake, chips, mash etc.  I've cut all that out completely now, but it's still very hard.  

Left to my own devices, I'm fine - I can organise my meals and eat as little as I feel I need, of whatever I want to have.  That's meant my BG has dropped significantly and I'm currently averaging 5.6 over the past month, with nothing recorded over 7.2.  That compares with an average of 7.6 in October, my highest spike being 14, an hour after a bowl of rice crispies.

Christmas is going to be tricky, mostly because of the social pressures to eat, drink (and be merry?) but I've decided _not_ to give into all that.  It shouldn't make me a party-pooper but, to those who think it has - well that's just tough.

Stick with it and good luck ......

(BTW, I've told myself that I'm not on a diet, I've just decided to change what I eat.  That usually flummoxes people who just can't resist asking).


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 17, 2013)

2131tom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad to see you're hanging on in with the diet.  I'm on the same journey, having started in early November with an awful lot of weight to shed.
> 
> ...



I agree, it's not a diet, it's just changing a few things 

Funnily enough I've just had that chat we our MD at work. She was very envious of my lunch (salad with bbq chicken) and she admits that she knows when she's had a lot of carbs as it makes her feel really sluggish. I'm certainly coming to the conclusion that carbs are bad for us!

I have to admit that I am struggling with the whole Christmas thing, but we shall see how things go.


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi All, 

Had a bit of a break over the Christmas and New Year period. But I was back into work today (over 130 emails... I was off 4 days!!! )

Anyways, I put on 3 lbs over christmas  but have already managed to lose 1 again  I find it hard when I am at home and out of my normal routine. Which means being back is a good thing.

So today... was a nice chicken salad for lunch, went out for a walk at lunchtime. Ok the walk wasn't planned, someone had blocked my car in and i couldn't be bothered to find out who it was an get them to move. But I figured the mile round trip to the supermarket made a nice lunchtime wander. 

I had a few very big wobbles over Christmas and New Year, so I am really making a push to be happy and healthy this year, and I think I've finally gotten through to Mr Doodle!!! 

We had a trip to the local butchers yesterday and picked up a load of local meat (going back on saturday to stock up the freezer, they do 5kg of skinless/boneless chicken breast for ?25) and he's on about finding a local grocer so we can have fresh, locally grown veggies as well! I think the idea of local fresh food appeals to him. That and he was horrified when he got badly out of breath when I made him walk up the stairs in the multi storey carpark yesterday... while he may not be diabetic he does need to lose weight.

So I am feeling a bit more positive about this year, I just hope that is lasts.

Oh and he bought me a Dollshouse for christmas so I can see many none food related hours ahead of me while I build that!!


----------



## RachelT (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, Doodle! I've just been reading your thread and it's encouraged me a bit. I would have been even more encouraged but for a miserable trip to the doctors. Anyway, now is exactly the right time to realise that there's people out there who are in the same situation as me. Thanks for posting your ups and downs.

Rachel


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Rachel - I'm glad it's helped a bit. I certainly know that it can be hard and I'm sorry you had a bad trip to the Dr's  I am slowly learn that it's a complete rollercoaster.... I was in a really big dip over christmas and new year, but I am slowly getting back out of it now.

Nothing much to report at the moment, still trying to keep off the carbs where I can... enjoying my salads at lunchtime but as I've not weighed myself since Weds (and won't until next weds) I have no idea if it's doing anything! I've still not looked at the Slimming World stuff, as I thought I'd try cutting back properly for a month or so and see how that goes.

Plans for the weekend include a trip back to the butchers, Mr Doodle will probably do some work on the 4x4 and I am sure I will find something to keep myself entertained!


----------

